# Decent salary for Dusseldorf



## OhGermany (Jan 11, 2016)

I just got a job offer in Dusseldorf, 36K gross in a good company where I would manage a very small team.

Would this be ok to rent a decent flat (living/kitchen + bedroom, nothing superfancy) and enjoy life in Dusseldorf?

I'm single, early 30s, 2.5 years of experience in the field. 

This position would be a good opportunity for professional growth; I already have a job and I would move there from another EU country.

Next question: do all the contracts in Germany have a trial period or it is usual to negotiate and remove this for who's not just graduated?

Thanks!


----------

